# Specialized Tricross Singlecross



## 24601

I don't believe I have seen this bike talked about here yet. I was looking at the Langster configs available now (I own a 2007 Langster and was considering one of the theme bikes) and decided to take a look at the cyclocross bikes. I see they are now making the Tricross in a single form. I was considering a frame build for my next bike (the Salsa like Dave built), but the size might be a bit small anyway. This bike seems pretty good for the money, and since I have loved my Langster, this may be the next ride.

Something I considered was doing a bar swap for something more shallow, perhaps like the Soma Sparrow bars. My reason is that I do currently have a cross bike that serves a lot of time as my road bike (Lemond Poprad), but off road I never felt comfortable all the way down in the drops (heck, I rarely ride them on the road. Hoods for me!). This bike would be a "I am bored" bike. Maybe a spin around my teenie tiny neighborhood. Maybe a jaunt around the local trail. Maybe, well who knows.

Thoughts? I put this here instead of in the Cross forum as they are way too serious. I tried racing and it wasn't really for me. I am thinking this bike (maybe with bigger tires?) would be a fun new machine. That, and the wife said I could as my Christmas present. She actually said, and I kid you not, "you haven't bought a bike in a while, so that sounds like a good idea." I just got the Langster last December!

https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=32208


----------



## gobes

I have one and I like it. The drop on the bars is not that much but you could find some that are a little more shallow.
I've used it to commute, race cyclocross and ride trails with some friends. It's a lot of fun. If you have any specific questions about the bike let me know.


----------



## 24601

OK, here are a few questions:
Can it fit bigger tires? How much bigger?
Is the rear wheel flip-flop?
How are the brakes?
Do the bars come with that stupid gel padding underneath? I spent a few hours scraping that off the bars on my Langster. That stuff should be a sin!


----------



## FatTireFred

not bad, IMO it's better than those hideous langsters... however the extra cable braze-ons are stupid, and that fork looks like shat

if you like a more classic look, check out the bianchi san jose... price went up for 08, but msrp is still $100 less than the spec


----------



## gobes

24601 said:


> OK, here are a few questions:
> Can it fit bigger tires? How much bigger?
> Is the rear wheel flip-flop?
> How are the brakes?
> Do the bars come with that stupid gel padding underneath? I spent a few hours scraping that off the bars on my Langster. That stuff should be a sin!


Answers...

I saw one at the shop with 700x45s, and they fit. Not much extra room in the back but definitely rideable. I don't recall the brand of tires.

The rear wheel is flip-flop but it doesn't come with a track cog.

The brakes stop the bike, arguably a little better than cantis. The levers felt funny at first but now I like them a lot.

Yes, the bars come with that stupid gel padding and the tape has adhesive. One of the first things I did was remove that gel stuff. I like tape with a good amount of padding but the gel is too much.


----------



## gobes

FatTireFred said:


> not bad, IMO it's better than those hideous langsters... however the extra cable braze-ons are stupid, and that fork looks like shat


The bikes don't actually have the extra cable braze-ons. Specialized should really update the picture on their website.
The fork does look funky but I guess you can fit a lot of mud in there. ???


----------



## 24601

i actually really dig the fork and frame shape. I have a classic frame with the Poprad, but i wouldn't mind something a bit more modern. As I understand it, the fork is quite functional too in its vibration reduction.


----------



## GT88

*This is funny...*

From the link provided, clicking the features tab (emphasis is mine):

*Forged linear pull brakes w/ cartridge pads* 
Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, semi-compact Freeroad design, integrated headset, rack and fender fittings, horizontal dropouts with steel protectors 
*Forged linear pull brakes w/ cartridge pads* 
Specialized FACT carbon Tricross fork, carbon legs, aluminum steerer, SpeedZertz inserts, full rack and fender mounts 
*Forged Linear-Pull brakes w/ cartridge pads *
Shimano 18t freewheel 
*Forged Linear-Pull brakes w/ cartridge pads* 
*Specialized Houffalize Sport CX, 700x32c, wire bead, 60TPI *
Shimano 18T freewheel 
*Specialized Houffalize Sport CX, 700x32c, wire bead, 60TPI *
42T 
Alex ACE-19, double wall rim, machined sidewalls w/ eyelets 
*Specialized Houffalize Sport CX, 700x32C, wire bead, 60TPI *
*Specialized Houffalize Sport CX, 700x32C, wire bead, 60TPI *

Did we mention the brakes! Tires, it has tires too! I doubt it comes with 2 freewheels either. That really cracked me up. 

SS cross bikes are the coolest. Get one, you will love it.

G


----------



## ProsperityRed

24601 said:


> i actually really dig the fork and frame shape. I have a classic frame with the Poprad, but i wouldn't mind something a bit more modern. As I understand it, the fork is quite functional too in its vibration reduction.


Maybe the fork has that weird bulge near the top for the brake studs to add support


----------



## 24601

Those are called zertz, if I remember correctly. It is a plastic insert of some special design to decrease vibrations.


----------



## RetroS

Ride an '05 Langster set up as a commuter and have ridden the Singlecross.The SC is more versatile and the V style brakes are much better than the Tekro on the Langster.If you need fenders and the like its a great option. I am just waiting for a better look than the Army green to come out.


----------



## 24601

It looks like this is what I will be looking at next. The more I look at it the more I want it.


----------



## Kolossal

24601 said:


> IShe actually said, and I kid you not, "you haven't bought a bike in a while, so that sounds like a good idea."


She might be cheating on you.  

Nice bike. The 2007 had some issues with creaking forks.


----------



## 24601

I know that is a joke, but let me say, publicly and with all honesty, that I have the greatest wife ever. She loves me immensely and wants me to be happy--to a fault. The truth is that there isn't much she won't do if she knows I think it will make me happy. I do everything I can to do the same for her.

I figured out a long time ago that true love, love that lasts, is not about finding someone that makes you happy. Too many people are looking for that one person to meet their own needs. No, love is finding that one person that you want to make happy. The person you will do anything for, at all cost. My life is literally engulfed with trying to meet every emotional and physical need my wife has. Luckily, she feels the same. Once I quit trying to get things from the relationship and focused on giving it was amazing how much I started to get (emotionally and physically, including "things" like bikes). In my marriage, and not really anywhere else, I am truly happy.


----------



## Kolossal

Word.


----------



## jollydriver

*Tricross or SS 29er*



24601 said:


> ...This bike would be a "I am bored" bike. Maybe a spin around my teenie tiny neighborhood. Maybe a jaunt around the local trail. Maybe, well who knows.
> 
> Thoughts? I put this here instead of in the Cross forum as they are way too serious. I tried racing and it wasn't really for me. I am thinking this bike (maybe with bigger tires?) would be a fun new machine. That, and the wife said I could as my Christmas present. She actually said, and I kid you not, "you haven't bought a bike in a while, so that sounds like a good idea." I just got the Langster last December!
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=32208


If you are looking for a 'fun machine' to run with bigger tires, why not check out some of the rigid 29ers on the market. Machines that come to mind include:

Redline Monocog Flight 29er
GT Peace 29er (Heavy, but on sale for $479 at Performance)
Jamis Exile (If you can live with a 26, on sale for $629 at www.JensonUSA.com)
Kona Unit 2-9
On-One Inbred 29
Voodoo Dambala 29 SS (Sliding drop-outs, and on sale at www.JensonUSA.com for $699)

If racing becomes your thing again at some point in the future, a rigid 29er will not hold you back through at least 'B' races, as we have a couple of guys who podium in age groups and 'B' races.

Good luck with your choice, and enjoy the new bike.

Jollydriver


----------



## 24601

A few reaons, though i do see your point.

1. I find the cheaper 29ers, even the rigid ones, to be too heavy and bulky. They are biased toward real mountain bike trails with drops and what not that I don't really enjoy all that much.
2. I have a cross bike right now, and I enjoy the way it rides on my type of trail more than I do a mtb.
3. I have a rigid 26er right now that I am a bit bored with. Even with Mary bars and narrowish bars it still fills clunky. 
4. I totally dig the "monster cross" look. It just totally rocks.

fwiw-I have never seen 45s in person (this isn't a big cross area), but I looked at a bike with 38s on it this weekend,and they were pretty big. I may go with someting more like that.


----------



## dmnsavage

*Sscx*

This bike is badass - you should definitely consider one. I have mine built up with a 29x2.0 on the front and a 700x45 panaracer fire XC on the rear. With a 39t front chainring and a 22t freewheel, I can happily ride this bike on the same trails that i take my dual squish stumpjumper on. Even with the stock wheels, I can get this thing down to ~20 lbs with 'cross tires. Just ordered the parts for some new wheels, which I can only assume will increase its badassness and drop ~1lb. off the bike.


----------



## MisterC

can this bike be made into a 1x9?


----------



## dmnsavage

no, the rear wheel spacing is 120mm, so there's no way to fit a geared freehub on the back.


----------



## rubberdipstick

Has anybody done any mods to this bike for a commuter setup? I'm getting one soon and will be biking to work. Just wondering what others have done for racks, fenders, and possibly handlebars...I'm not a huge fan of drops


----------



## rubberdipstick

Has anybody done any mods to this bike for a commuter setup? I'm getting one soon and will be biking to work. Just wondering what others have done for racks, fenders, and possibly handlebars...I'm not a huge fan of drops. Actually thinking about the titec Hbar...


----------



## dmnsavage

It is compatible with full fenders and racks. Very versatile. To put a flat bar on, you need to change the stem, but you could throw a mustache bar on quite easily. Spec. sells some proprietary tricross front and rear fenders, but you can really put any set you want on.


----------



## rubberdipstick

Here's my bike. She gets me to work every day on time, and she's even faster on the way home  Couldn't be happier.

This weekend I'm going to hit some singletrack just for fun.


----------



## mr_pitiful

I've been racing one of these every weekend. I love the frame and fork. I bought it on Craigs for $500 and it had clearly never been ridden. I was intending to ride trails on it close to home just to build up strength over the winter but really it's an awesome bike. I've gotten into cross and it's great for that also but I've swapped all the stock components out. The quality was really pretty bad on some stuff. The seat post and the brakes are just crapola. But it's an $800 bike MSRP so that's to be expected.

I HIGHLY recommend, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## benmanship

tricross singlecross '09 
is that worth 900$$??


----------



## benmanship

well i hope so. ordered one today for 820$. i cant wait!!


----------



## Red Horn

^ Man, you do get around :lol: .


----------



## rubberdipstick

got mine for $565 of ebay...used is the way to go. Mr. Pit - You got any pictures? What components are you running?


----------



## mr_pitiful

rubberdipstick said:


> got mine for $565 of ebay...used is the way to go. Mr. Pit - You got any pictures? What components are you running?



Well, I love mine and I say yes it's worth it.
My big beefs with my '08 were the seat post, brakes, and tires. The seat post design is clearly different in '09, I would swap the brakes for some cantilevers, maybe Shorty's, and if you're going to race it, you may want to upgrade the tires from the 60tpi comps to something nicer. 

Thompson seat post (your boys will thank you)
Ritchey Silhouette wheelset
S-works 127 tpi tires
cane creek levers
FSA 39t chain ring ( I sometimes still use the Sugino 42t)
White 16t rear cog on one side/ Shimano 18t on the other
KME Chain
Avid Shorty 6 brakes front and rear
Ritchey Stem
Salsa Bell Lap Bars


----------



## benmanship

the seat post really makes that much difference?


----------



## mr_pitiful

benmanship said:


> the seat post really makes that much difference?


Definitely. The first image is the original from specialized that came on the bike. It's held in place by compression only. I noticed a slip once in a while no matter how much I cranked it down. 
So I replaced it with the one in image two. It has(had) teeth to help with the compression and hold the saddle in place. At the Pilarcitos race at Candlestick it finally gave out. After 3 races, on the last lap. As I was mounting after the big run up, I heard a crack as my thigh hit, and the saddle went almost verticle and crunched my junk as I slid onto it. 

Image 3 is the Thompson that uses two bolts to adjust the fit and clamp down the rails. This one has worked great for two races and a lot of practice mounts.


----------



## vaitus

Hi all, just got me a tricross and I was wondering what's the word about the stock tires, the houffalize cx. They haven't touched pavement yet and I was wondering if they're worth keeping or if I should sell them and go the monster cross route, with Schwalbe marathon xr or smart sams for example.


----------



## mr_pitiful

Awesome. I rode the Houffies for a while and they're ok. I am now very happy with Ritchey Speedmax's. They "seem" faster and definitely bite better on the corners. Especially on the back tire. But I'm a big guy at 215 lbs. On Pavement though, like as a commuter, I have some Hutchinson Profil's that are sure footed even on damp roads.

Post some pics.


----------



## vaitus

hey that was fast mr pitiful :thumbsup: 

thanks for the feedback, if you say the ritchey corners better then I might go straight for some 40c Schwalbe, I'm going to use the bike for off road riding, not for cx racing, and I'm going for a ghetto tubeless setup, which the marathon might be better suited for. I'll post pics as soon as I hit some dirt


----------



## rmp

*Wheel upgrades*

Have any of you guys thought about/done wheel upgrades for your SingleCross' yet? Mine will be here this week, already thinking about getting a nice wheelset, and relegating the stock wheels to trainer duty...


----------



## rmp

*Tight*

I've had my SingleCross for about 10 days now. Love it. The 42x18 may be a bit high for the daughter hauling stuff, but is fun when i am riding unburdened. Going to give 40x20 a try. 

What don't I love? The rear dropout threaded rack mount eyelet is so damn close to the Horizontal dropout track - big time clearance issues between my Topeak rear rack and the axle nut. Had to get our Mr. Dremel and remove a lot of metal from the rack.

This is the first frame I've had with rear rack mounts and horizontal drops - is it pretty much par for the course, or just a design detail that wasn't very well though out?

rmp


----------



## tedgrant

old thread, I know, but 120mm rear spacing will take a 700c x 7 spd FREEWHEEL hub, so you could make it a 1x7 with an 11-34 7spd cassette ( I did it with a monocog)


----------



## ODB

tedgrant said:


> old thread, I know, but 120mm rear spacing will take a 700c x 7 spd FREEWHEEL hub, so you could make it a 1x7 with an 11-34 7spd cassette ( I did it with a monocog)


This is good to know. I'm considering an '08 Singlecross (on closeout) as a commuter and occasional off-roader, but i'd like the option of being able to slap gears on it later in case SS isn't a good fit for me. Is the hub mentioned above a 130 mm, but it somehow fits the 120 mm spacing on the Singlecross cuz it's only 7 spd? Or, is it a 120 mm 7 spd?

Excuse the noobness of my question, but I don't know anything about CX and road equipment because I come from an MTB background.


----------



## rmp

*Almost sub 20*

I've tinkered mine down a bit so far...20 lbs 3 oz on the scale last night for my 2009, 54cm SingleCross:

Wheels > surly hubs/mavic cxp-33/dt 14/15/14 spokes, alloy nipples
Tires > Ritchey Speedmax Pro 700x35c
Brakes > Tektro cr720 with KoolStop black/salmon pads
Stem > Easton EA50
Bar > Salsa Bell Lap 46cm
seatpost > Eriksen Ti
seat > WTB Rocket Ti
Freewheel > White Industries 20t
Chainring > Origin 8 40t
Pedals > Shimano SPD 540

I bought mine used and it didn't come with the stock tires, brakes or seat so I don't know what an off the shelf SingleCross weighs. I'm guessing 22-23 lbs.


----------



## jut8

Has anyone tried to put an internal gear rear hub on one of these? I have an 09 Singlecross coming in this week,and I am considering putting on one if I can get a hub with the correct spacing.


----------



## gobes

I haven't tried, nor have Iseen anybody who has, but I would think that you could get a Sturmey Archer 3spd or 5spd as long as the spacing is 120mm.

If you find out anything concrete then let us know.


----------



## mr_pitiful

yeah I'd be interested also. I need to replace the BB and I was thinking of putting a lighter wheel set on it. 

Found this:
http://sunrace-sturmeyarcher.blogspot.com/2008/09/s3x-fixed-gear-3-speed.html


----------



## jut8

Yeah, i think i am going to go with the Sturmy Archer 3 speed, it seems pretty perfect being that 2nd gear is a 1:1 ratio. That way you have a low, 1:1 and a high gear. I just wonder how the sturmy archer will hold up, price wise, its pretty cheap compared to others out there, just wondering. 

I got the bike, just waiting for things to slow down before i build up a new wheel/internal hub for it. I am thinking about running a friction shifter on the bottom of my bar end.


----------



## mr_pitiful

They make this shifter for their hubs:
http://www.sturmey-archer.com/products/shifters/cid/4/id/17

I've actually gone to flat bars on mine. I'm going to try an X-9 shifter I have. I run a single chain ring on the front of my other bike so I don't need it there but I'm not sure how it will work with the hub. 

I went ahead and ordered this SA hub:
http://www.ebikestop.com/sturmey_archer_s30_s_rf3_3_speed_hub-HU2209.php
Which is the 3 speed with no brake and 120mm spacing. If it doesn't work I'll order their 3spd shifter. But yeah it was $65. So we'll see what kind of quality that gets me.


----------



## jut8

Let me know when you get your hub in, the setup (with the SA bar end shifter) you are using is the exact plan I had in my head. I see SA makes a few 3 speed hubs with 120mm spacing, i am just trying to decide which will be the best setup. But i cant find anyone that actually has them in stock yet.

My bike is a christmas present from the wife, so its down at the shop and i get to drool over it on the showroom floor....so its mine, but its not, lol.


----------



## Saddle Up




----------



## vaitus

Anybody upgraded the v-brakes on their Tricross to the new XT's for some weight loss ad performance gain?


----------



## messyparrot

Saddle up, just want to say that is an incredible photo, love it!!!


----------



## rmp

*stud*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4186088017/" title="DSCF8308 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2550/4186088017_c2c641f72e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8308" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4186094247/" title="DSCF8311 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/4186094247_c223c22cac_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8311" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/4186856738/" title="DSCF8312 by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4186856738_f7338e76fa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSCF8312" /></a>


----------



## LOUISSSSS

i'm looking to get this bike, and was wondering about some questions:

is it possible to make this a fixed gear bike? what do i need to buy, and how do i install it?

also, I'm not a fan of those fat ugly brakes, i want to put on some road calipers, is this a smart idea? i dont think i'll be taking this thing to anything more than a hard packed flat dirt road with some slick tires. I have a MTB to do the trail riding. so which brakes would be a good upgrade? i'm coming from MTB hydraulics so i want something super strong, how are the Avid Short 6's?

FYI the stock weight is 21.5lbs in size 54.


----------



## rmp

LOUISSSSS said:


> i'm looking to get this bike, and was wondering about some questions:
> 
> is it possible to make this a fixed gear bike? what do i need to buy, and how do i install it?


yes, quite easy, all you need is a fixed gear "cog" and a lockring. The stock hub is a flip flop, just spin it 180deg on the bike, and thread on the cog and lockring.



LOUISSSSS said:


> also, I'm not a fan of those fat ugly brakes, i want to put on some road calipers, is this a smart idea? i dont think i'll be taking this thing to anything more than a hard packed flat dirt road with some slick tires. I have a MTB to do the trail riding. so which brakes would be a good upgrade? i'm coming from MTB hydraulics so i want something super strong, how are the Avid Short 6's?


Road calipers? That's a bad idea ATMO, not sure they would clear any of the meaty tires that is part of the point of this frame, and I don't even think the frame has mounting provisions for them. V-brakes with some long pull road levers are probably the best option for this bike if your primary goal is "strong stopping". Avid Shorty 6 are cantilever brakes, not road calipers.



LOUISSSSS said:


> FYI the stock weight is 21.5lbs in size 54.


have to take your word for that, mine wasn't stock when I got it.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

yea i had the shop manager weigh it on the spot for me, came out to 21.4lbs

sorry about the shorty 6 mistake, i'm new to all this road stuff, only familiar with discs. But will the shorty 6's most likely be better than what comes stock and also work with the bike?

and by flip flop, u mean i just take out the entire wheel and install it with the fixed cog on the other side to make the bike a fixed gear, is that right?


----------



## m_s

No, avids are not great IMO. The new design isbetter, but tektro 320s and those kores have them beat IMO.

But I would start with just a pad upgrade. That makes the biggest difference.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

coming off of mtbing, tektros are on the low end of the spectrum, which is why i ask

so the brakeset: Tektro high profile linear spring cantilever, alloy, cartridge pads
is decent already? 

What is the biggest limiting "bottleneck" in this bike, wheels? brakes? what


----------



## rmp

LOUISSSSS said:


> coming off of mtbing, tektros are on the low end of the spectrum, which is why i ask
> 
> so the brakeset: Tektro high profile linear spring cantilever, alloy, cartridge pads
> is decent already?


yes, with some good pads and setup, I think those brakes are actually pretty nice. You can spend big $$$, but this bike is NOT going to brake like your MTB no matter what you do.



LOUISSSSS said:


> What is the biggest limiting "bottleneck" in this bike, wheels? brakes? what


The stock wheels are heavy, and the hubs on mine were/are pretty bad. The 120mm rear hub spacing makes wheel upgrades a little more difficult, as a lot of the pre-built "track" wheelsets out there are built up with non-machined rim sidewalls, etc. I have a set of Surly/DT/Mavic CXP wheels from QBP's handspun line that are much nicer rolling than stock, but only took off about 300 grams?

If you're just going to just ride it around the city and leave it locked up etc, just leave it stock.

rmp


----------



## LOUISSSSS

can someone link me to the best price for kool stops that are compatible for this brake? should i just upgrade right out of the box?

i'm also going to need a track cog and a lockring, which size will be good for a beginner/novice? Should i match the track cog to the freewheel cog @ 18t?


----------



## kiwisimon

LOUISSSSS said:


> i'm also going to need a track cog and a lockring, which size will be good for a beginner/novice? Should i match the track cog to the freewheel cog @ 18t?


Yes



LOUISSSSS said:


> can someone link me to the best price for kool stops that are compatible for this brake? should i just upgrade right out of the box?


http://www.google.com/search?q=kool+stop+pads+best+price upgrade after you wear the originals out. remember you will have three brakes working if you are riding fixed


----------



## LOUISSSSS

made an agreement with my lbs for the 2009 Specialized Tricross Singlecross (size 52; i'm 5'6)
$450 bike without the stock set of crappy alex rims

I just made the order online for a set of Mavic Open Pro's + Formula Hubs + DT Brass Nipples + DT Comp Spokes (2.0/1.8)

worth it to upgrade the pads out of the box? or use my stock tektro's pads until they wear out?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194

anyone use these rims/hubs with the Singlecross? Is the hub spacing correct?


----------



## wim

*Coincidence.*



LOUISSSSS said:


> http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194
> 
> anyone use these rims/hubs with the Singlecross? Is the hub spacing correct?


Someone with the same user name as yours called Specialized a few days ago and confirmed that rear hub spacing is 120 mm. See post # 11 at the link:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=198477&highlight=tricross


----------



## rmp

*Fenders*

Ok, any of you SingleCross guys running fenders? And if so which ones?

I saw an earlier post mentioning Specialized TriCross specific ones, but couldn't find anything on their site.

I picked up some PlanetBike 45mm HardCore fenders for $34 from REI yesterday. Not great luck. The bolt that comes with them to mount to the fork crown is WAY too short for the Easton EC70x fork I have on mine, but that is easily fixable with an afternoon trip to the hardware store.

Now on to the rear fender.

Again with the damn design of the rear dropouts on this thing. *F You Specialized*. First it was getting the Topeak rack to fit (had to dremel the crap out of the rack's mounting arm), similar issue with the fender mount.

*The F'ING rack mount eyelets are WAY too close to the axle bolt/path on the horizontal dropouts.* They just barely fit, the fender mounts and they do not fit with the axle mount for our Chariot Trailer. Seriously, maybe 5mm-8mm more clearance would have made all the difference in the world.

So I guess I can get some of their fenders that are made for bike WITHOUT fender mounts, but that seems stupid doesn't it? 

The only thing that might save this situation (and get me un-pissed at this bike) is if I could find some lower profile axle fixing nuts for the rear.

/rant off. 

rmp


----------



## Saddle Up

The rack and fender solution is an easy one, I just used a small spacer between the dropout and the rack arm. Simple. If you need more clearance add a wider spacer.


----------



## rmp

Saddle Up said:


> The rack and fender solution is an easy one, I just used a small spacer between the dropout and the rack arm. Simple. If you need more clearance add a wider spacer.


d'oh. That's brilliant and friggen simple. :idea: 

know what I'll be doing tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## Saddle Up

No worries.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Attention Everyone Who Has A Tricross/Singlecross

do you guys have quick release skewers or bolt-ons? (or whatever they're called?)

What the heck do you do if you get a flat when you're out for a ride? do you guys carry a heavy ass wrench around with u guys? is it possible to convert this to QR?

bump, anyone? what happens when u guys get flats on your bolt on hubs?


----------



## Saddle Up

I carry a light ass wrench, a Pedro's Trixie bolted to the underside of the downtube. https://www.pedros.com/trixie.html I never go out on my bike without my 5 piece multi tool in my pocket so I have the ability to remove the Trixie, you could just as easily use the wing bolts that are supplied with it.


----------



## Hippienflipflops

or you could use a surly jethro tule for the bolts


----------



## tihsepa

I carry one of these.


----------



## Rhizom

*paint job?*

Does somebody knows anything about the paintjob of the singlecross? How is the quality and is it a powdercoated or aniodized (looks that way) paint job?


----------



## Rhizom

Rhizom said:


> Does somebody knows anything about the paintjob of the singlecross? How is the quality and is it a powdercoated or aniodized (looks that way) paint job?


nobody?


----------



## Hippienflipflops

i have one that is a couple years old. very durable.


----------



## rmp

I've had mine about a year now? Paint seems to be pretty durable as well.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Saddle Up said:


> I carry a light ass wrench, a Pedro's Trixie bolted to the underside of the downtube. https://www.pedros.com/trixie.html I never go out on my bike without my 5 piece multi tool in my pocket so I have the ability to remove the Trixie, you could just as easily use the wing bolts that are supplied with it.


very nice, where can i get one online in the USA?


----------



## AZ.MTNS

www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222358166/121/Pedro-and


----------



## LOUISSSSS

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/tools/cycling-tools/product/ss-15-spanner-09-35057

may get this for my tricross, its a bit cheaper than the pedros tool


----------



## Saddle Up

Rhizom said:


> Does somebody knows anything about the paintjob of the singlecross? How is the quality and is it a powdercoated or aniodized (looks that way) paint job?


After more than two years serving as my car replacement bicycle the paint still looks great after a good cleaning. Winters here can be really hard on a bike's finish. I have bikes that if I look at them the wrong way paint chips fly off of them.


----------

